# Looking for the best price on american wedding ???



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I found it http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2422646


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I saw on the commercials that there are 2 version beign released a rated and an unrated version, I doubt that Walmart will sell the unrated version.

Bob


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sandman is correct. Be carefull which version you buy.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well I want the Unrated Verison 

No im not a perv.....



Happy 2004


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes you are. We all are. Just admit it and get the guilt and shame off your shoulders. You will feel so much better. :lol:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah Well I just bought American Wedding The Unrated Verison @ blockBuster
It says the dvd Has the Unrated And rated Verison on the dvd 


Cool !!!!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, both the unrated and rated version are on the same disc. Another thing to look out for is that the full screen version is clearly marked yet the widescreen version is not.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...i would say about $250 with a good justice of the peace...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, both the unrated and rated version are on the same disc. Another thing to look out for is that the full screen version is clearly marked yet the widescreen version is not.


I got the Widescreen Version

I wanted full screen


----------

